# Garfield Halloween



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Parts 1-3
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh9jjjbTt_8&feature=related[/nomedia]
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-WggLrCASs&feature=related[/nomedia]
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRj1NpEllQk&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

In part 2 there be a pirates chanty...2 gold dobloons to anyone who can name the haunt t'what it be featured in... arrrrr.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

im guessing buckaneerbabes haunt


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope...hint, it's on the 2006 HauntForum DVD


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this! One of my faviorite Halloween specials! They didn't air it last year 

I have a comic book for this it's really neat.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I thought it was B or the other, I just can't think of the name, gonna have to watch the vid now


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, further hint...it's on the extras portion of the DVD...Oh hell I'll just tell ya, it's our own Madministrator himself, Zombie-F and his haunted grotto where he has his pirates ask the guests to join them in that song.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well I was way off in who I thought,
I guess ye keep the treasure all to yeself matey!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Arrrr..that I be.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> Thanks for posting this! One of my faviorite Halloween specials! They didn't air it last year
> 
> I have a comic book for this it's really neat.


Target has the DVD which also includes the Thanksgiving and Christmas specials. It's not in the regular electronics department. Go to their Halloween section in the aisles near the candy where you'll find a section of Halloween DVDs. We picked it up ourselves a few weeks ago.


----------

